# Search Party



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Should we be nagging some of our missing members like Fiere, Powederhog, and Rosco? And any others that we can think of to pull them back in. 

I know this time of year PH is pretty busy, especially now that he has snow on the mountains but still . . .


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You might just send them Christmas wishes and let them know of the positive changes on the forum here.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

NM been avoiding us? Alaskan was a regular member, but has been absent here.

But we happily got Suzie!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Karen, I'd like to see TwoCrows and Eggcessive jump over here. I'm sure you have a few on your "jump over" list as well. Another is Chickenzoo, she got chased away by the same people.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Yeah, I have been missing crazy Roscoe fo sho. LOL I'm glad you are back and back to your 'normal' self, Robin!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

It wouldn't be a bad thing to send a little note, Let them know they have been missed


----------

